# multi-culture?



## tusks (2 Dec 2008)

Hi,

Couple years back couple guys from the army came to our school and that kinda made me interested, and i was actually thinking of joining but for some reason there was a little voice inside me saying this wasn't for me.
Well recently i started reading and searching, and after thinking about it for a while i figured the reserve was worth a shot. 
BUT i have one thing kinda bugging me, i don't know how to ask this but.....how diverse/multi cultured is the military, are there actually people from different background/religion/culture?.. how well do they get along?.. i was born and raised here but am not originally from here but really don't know if i would fit it in,  i am sure it wouldn't be a problem getting it in the army its just after i get in....


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Dec 2008)

This has been asked many times on this forum.  I would suggest you do a search.

There are people of many different races, creeds and cultures in the military and for the most part, people get along.  If they don't, it usually has nothing to do with race/creed/culture.


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Dec 2008)

No. Recruiting offices are a front.  Soldiers aren't actually recruited, they are bred in secret camps high in the Rockies.  At birth they are left on the side of a mountain overnight to weed out the weak.  At six months, all non blonde blue eyed babies are removed from the program, RFID chips are installed and bar codes are tattooed on the heads of the remainder.  They are then placed on a diet of raw meat, whole milk,and gunpowder, to make them mean, and at the age of two, 16 years of intense training and indoctrination follows.  At 18 years of age these killbots are placed into service in the military, ready crush any and all who are different.  Those who survive, and show sufficient aggression, are rewarded after 25 years by being put out to stud in the breeding camps, in order to improve the bloodlines.


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Dec 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> No. Recruiting offices are a front.  Soldiers aren't actually recruited, they are bred in secret camps high in the Rockies.  At birth they are left on the side of a mountain overnight to weed out the weak.  At six months, all non blonde blue eyed babies are removed from the program, RFID chips are installed and bar codes are tattooed on the heads of the remainder.  They are then placed on a diet of raw meat, whole milk,and gunpowder, to make them mean, and at the age of two, 16 years of intense training and indoctrination follows.  At 18 years of age these killbots are placed into service in the military, ready crush any and all who are different.  Those who survive, and show sufficient aggression, are rewarded after 25 years by being put out to stud in the breeding camps, in order to improve the bloodlines.



In my opinion, this reply was not called for.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Dec 2008)

Or maybe made more clear as to its sarcasm...


----------



## tusks (2 Dec 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> This has been asked many times on this forum.  I would suggest you do a search.
> 
> There are people of many different races, creeds and cultures in the military and for the most part, people get along.  If they don't, it usually has nothing to do with race/creed/culture.



thx for reply, i did kinda look around but didn't find anything related. 
only reason i was asking....well because my religion isn't exactly favored these past few years


----------



## TCBF (2 Dec 2008)

tusks said:
			
		

> thx for reply, i did kinda look around but didn't find anything related.
> only reason i was asking....well because my religion isn't exactly favored these past few years



- You won't be alone.  You won't be the first.  Others have joined, served in Afghanistan and done well.  You may find that, on occaision, your opinion on certain cultural matters may be sought.

- This profession is the best kept secret in the country.  Beyond me why the masses aren't breaking down the doors to get in.

- Go for it.


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Dec 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - You won't be alone.  You won't be the first.  Others have joined, served in Afghanistan and done well.  You may find that, on occaision, your opinion on certain cultural matters may be sought.
> 
> - This profession is the best kept secret in the country.  Beyond me why the masses aren't breaking down the doors to get in.
> 
> - Go for it.



I heartily concur. We are in reality a very tolerant lot.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (2 Dec 2008)

When we were in Bosnia and Croatia, people from that area were sought after because they spoke Serbo-Croat in most cases and understood the culture.  Now we are in Afghanistan and we are looking for people who can speak some of the local dialects and have insight into the culture over there.

In the 15 years I have been in I have never seen anyone "punished" for being a different anything.  I have always said, "If they can save my life when the enemy is closing in to kill me, I don't care if they worship the Care bears, sleep with chickens, smell funny or speak Swedish."

My two cents.


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Dec 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> In my opinion, this reply was not called for.


Opinions are wonderful things, aren't they?


----------



## GAP (2 Dec 2008)

> I don't care if they worship the Care bears, sleep with chickens, smell funny or speak Swedish."



In that order?   ;D


----------



## Teflon (2 Dec 2008)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> When we were in Bosnia and Croatia, people from that area were sought after because they spoke Serbo-Croat in most cases and understood the culture.  Now we are in Afghanistan and we are looking for people who can speak some of the local dialects and have insight into the culture over there.
> 
> In the 15 years I have been in I have never seen anyone "punished" for being a different anything.  I have always said, "If they can save my life when the enemy is closing in to kill me, I don't care if they worship the Care bears, sleep with chickens, smell funny or speak Swedish."
> 
> My two cents.



Might be just me personnally but I do not want to en-trust my life to someone who sleeps with chickens - Who knows his/her lover might have to end up being my lunch!


----------



## Loachman (2 Dec 2008)

This is still predominately a white man's organization, despite significant effort made to attract members from all of the various ethnic and religious groups that make up Canada.

This appears to be because many immigrants come from places where the armed forces are tools of oppression, or perhaps because people are concerned about discrimination like you are.

And, yes, we do discriminate - based upon ability and effort.

I cannot guarantee that you will not encounter prejudice, as, like any other segment of society, we have our share of idiots, but the vast majority do not care what colour you are or whom you worship so long as you do your job to an acceptable standard.

Beyond that, the only thing that I personally care about is that different ethnic groups eat interesting food. But seriously, the more people that we have from different backgrounds, the more understanding we have of the various cultures with which we work overseas, and that increases our effectiveness.

Reserve units in larger cities tend to have a greater mix, because those cities tend to be more cosmopolitan. If you live in such a city, you probably won't stand out too much.

If you are interested, try it and see for yourself. That is the only way to know for sure. The reserve force is a good way to do that for those who are not certain - there is no obligation to serve for any minimum period, and one can leave any time that one likes.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Dec 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> This is still predominately a white man's organization, despite significant effort made to attract members from all of the various ethnic and religious groups that make up Canada.



Unfortunately that is the perception held by the majority of people.  There are many in the CF who may appear to be "White Anglo-Saxon Males", but who are Muslem or a number of other Religions.  There are Native Americans in the CF who pass as "White Anglo-Saxon".  Let's just say that not everyone is a "Visible Minority", there are many "Invisible Minorities" in the CF. 

In the end the majority of us are "Green" with a sprinkling of Blue, and Purple.


----------



## Marinero2008 (2 Dec 2008)

Here is something that should put this young person's concerns to rest, a quote from CFAO 19-43 -- RACIST CONDUCT:


"PURPOSE
1.     This order describes Canadian Forces (CF) policy and establishes the procedures 
for dealing with racist conduct by CF members.

DEFINITION3.     In this order,
racist conduct

     means conduct that promotes, encourages or constitutes discrimination or harassment 
     on the basis of race, national or ethnic origin, colour or religion, including 
     participation in the activities of, or membership in, a group or organization that 
     a CF member knows, or ought to know, promotes discrimination or harassment on the 
     basis of race, national or ethnic origin, colour or religion.

POLICY4.     The CF are committed to the principle of equality of all people, 
and the dignity and worth of every human being, without regard to, among other things, 
race, national or ethnic origin, colour or religion. CF members must always be guided 
by this principle in their relationship with each other, with members of the public, 
and with all those with whom they come in contact both within and outside Canada.

5.     Racist attitudes are totally incompatible with the military 
ethos and with effective military service, and any conduct that reflects such attitudes 
will not be tolerated. Racist conduct is therefore prohibited, and will result in 
administrative action, disciplinary action, or both, and may include release. An 
applicant for enrolment in the CF who is unable or unwilling to comply with the CF 
policy against racist conduct will not be enrolled."

A complete read can be found here:   http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/019-43_e.asp


----------



## George Wallace (2 Dec 2008)

This topic is taking a life of its own.  We have Topics that cover Harassment.  

This is a Quote from A-PM-007-000/FP-001 HARASSMENT PREVENTION AND
RESOLUTION GUIDELINES:



> The Canadian Human Rights Act (CHRA) provides that every person in the workplace has a right to freedom from
> harassment based on race, national or ethnic origin, colour, religion, age, sex, marital status, family status,
> disability, pardoned conviction and sexual orientation. These are referred to as prohibited grounds. The Treasury
> Board (TB), Department of National Defence (DND) and the Canadian Forces (CF) go beyond these
> ...



One can also look up DAOD 5012-0


----------



## tusks (2 Dec 2008)

Thx again, did make things much clearer  
I wasn't really worried about getting harassed or anything like that.. its just more of things that happen inside.

Just wondering how multi-cultured are the people around you


----------



## twistedcables (2 Dec 2008)

Depend on your attitude.  If members feel you are a liability and that you may hesitate to properly behave in a combat situation - you will be made to feel very unwelcome and rightfully so.  Mind you - racism/discrimination - whatever the word is these days ...  is alive and well EVERYWHERE - the military is no different.  Good luck.


----------



## Teflon (2 Dec 2008)

Tusks

Think of it this way,...

Most Units and somewhat the CF as a whole has somewhat of it's own culture that has evolved and is adhered to for the most part with the vast majority of it's members and which for the most part is pretty tolerant). Now this culture within a culture is generally meshed with a member's culture he was raised into fairly well - in fact in some of have seen this subculture being adapted almost exclusively by some (we can call these folk institutionalized for lack of a better term) If you can mesh your culture with that of your unit/CF then generally you would fit in just fine (the handfull of intolerant asses aside)


----------



## Loachman (2 Dec 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> There are many in the CF who may appear to be "White Anglo-Saxon Males", but who are Muslem or a number of other Religions.  There are Native Americans in the CF who pass as "White Anglo-Saxon".  Let's just say that not everyone is a "Visible Minority", there are many "Invisible Minorities" in the CF.



I did not mention religion when I stated that the organization is predominately white and male, nor did I mention Anglo-Saxon, which would leave out all of the non-English.

I simply said that the largest group within our membership is white and male.

Do you have stats to prove that assertion wrong?


----------



## George Wallace (2 Dec 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I did not mention religion when I stated that the organization is predominately white and male, nor did I mention Anglo-Saxon, which would leave out all of the non-English.
> 
> I simply said that the largest group within our membership is white and male.
> 
> Do you have stats to prove that assertion wrong?



Wasn't quite the point that I was trying to make.  

Stats.  No I don't have stats, but like you, I have experience and know that there are numerous minorities in the CF who go about their daily lives unnoticed - not standing out as "Visible Minorities", be it race, religion, place of birth, mother tongue, or whatever.   

The point is, most really don't care what colour your are, what faith you hold, what language you speak, where you were born (unless are a die hard Leafs fan  >), etc. as long as you do your job........as others have mentioned.


----------



## Loachman (2 Dec 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The point is, most really don't care what colour your are, what faith you hold, what language you speak, where you were born (unless are a die hard Leafs fan  >), etc. as long as you do your job........as others have mentioned.



Definitely, but I don't understand what being a Leafs fan has to do with it - that's just a game.


----------



## helpup (2 Dec 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Definitely, but I don't understand what being a Leafs fan has to do with it - that's just a game.



Tusks, you have already heard many a valid opinion and hopefully they have answered your questions.  From my own point of view, and experience, you are judged by who you are in your job.  We have people of all types in the Military and it is not a horror show that you may of heard about.  Even in the old days it really was not that bad.  If you are interested in the Army or anything in life your better off trying it out ( after learning what you can ) and deciding yourself.  Your own experiences will be a reflection of who you are, and like the life or not you will know yourself better after trying it


----------



## tusks (2 Dec 2008)

i would like to thank all of you. you all helped shine some light   ;D

ive been reading the forums to try figure out what i need (tons of info here) and in just 2days i learned so much, and well i decided to actually go on and try out the reserve. although i might need to "exersice" for a couple weeks before i apply i am kinda out of shape at the moment


----------



## TCBF (2 Dec 2008)

tusks said:
			
		

> ... i am kinda out of shape at the moment



- So is the Army.  You will fit right in!

 8)


----------

